# DC Comics Screensavers



## Lakee05 (Mar 29, 2010)

Here they are, DC Comics Screensavers. These were hard to find. DC is very different from Marvel. It was hard finding the clear comic book style drawings. Plus I started out DC with Batman then switched to Marvel with the X-Men. So my knowledge of DC was a little smaller than Marvel. Anyway! hope you guys enjoy!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Lakee those are very cool!


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

very nice


----------

